# ThermoPro TP20 vs FireBoard Extreme BBQ Edition?



## michael0506 (Feb 5, 2019)

I know, the FB is way better!

I bought the TP-20 and used it for last 3 smokes, It sucks in my opinion but I'm sure it has it's place!   I have never owned or used a remote thermometer until now!  I have just used the Thermapen!

I don't like the TP-20, having to push the light button when I want to read at night, annoying beeps, having to reset the temps and types of meat after accidentally turning it off and lastly the temp readings fluctuating  seem off from my Tel-Tru Smoker thermometer!

Any way whats the difference in the two that would justify the $200 plus upgrade to the FB Extreme!

thank for any info!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 5, 2019)

How could you justify spending $200 dollars? That is the question.  I think you already answered that with your above statement.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Feb 5, 2019)

It's always a matter of preference, how you cook, what you're trying to do, etc. I spoiled myself and bought the Fireboard BBQ Extreme for myself for my birthday this past summer. While it's not a necessity for great Que, I would replace it in a heartbeat if something happened. I really appreciate and use it's ability to let me know what's going on in my cooker while I'm on the can, at the store or corner pub. I don't have to open the cooker to check temps, etc. I appreciate the logging and I use that with details for my smoking log. It is well thought out and made. I've used other wireless thermometers and they all pale in comparison. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## jbellard (Feb 5, 2019)

I have had the Fireboard for coming up on a year in May and love it. 
I can confidently do whatever I need to do without worrying about the temp of my fire or the meat from anywhere I have cell coverage. I have been able to check it from church and the peace of mind is wonderful.  
Oh yeah, the thing is accurate too. 
The app lets you see where everything is all at once and keeps your info on the cloud. If you want to know when you cooked something or at what temp, or even for how long you cooked it, you can just go check. 

Worth every bit of the cost and customer service is great too. When you call you get the folks who designed it so they know it backwards and forwards and will help you get your problem fixed. 

Get the fireboard.


----------

